# Favorite Carry Weapon?



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

What's your handgun of choice for CONCEALED CARRY Weapon? I've been doing research, and will be getting out to a range soon to try several out, but wanted your guys' opinions. I personally am looking for not necessarily the most powerful gun out there, just something thatll do the job if need be. I can get a huge .45 later on, but not my bag for carrying. Thanks for the input


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ruger LCR. 38+P. Lightweight and enough to stop most if not all bad guys.
kbb3358


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I went with a Kel Tec 9mm. I have to carry at work and my gun cannot be visible, not even the outline in a pocket. The 380 was even smaller but didn't fit my hand at all. There are much better guns, and that is what is in my home and vehicle, but none that I could conceal better. I do however wish that I had given the small revolvers a better look.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

For me it depends on the time of year and what I'm wearing. In the summer with a T shirt and shorts I carry a Ruger LCP .380 in the right cargo pocket. If I'm wearing a button up shirt in the summer a Walther PPS 9mm inside the waist. In the winter I carry a H&K P2000 .40 S&W also inside the waist.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I like what ive read from the .380 acp, but need to shoot it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CPO RETIRED (Nov 18, 2008)

Springfield XD Subcompact in 40 cal. Inside the waistband holster.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Sig-Sauer, P-230, or 232, in a 380. Exellent carry gun. Second choice is a Beretta 92 Centurion in a 9mm


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

kbb3358 said:


> Ruger LCR. 38+P. Lightweight and enough to stop most if not all bad guys.
> kbb3358


2+

I'm a revolver guy and favor S&W's usually, but the trigger pull on the LCR beats any factory trigger on a J-frame that I've ever seen. Most important in shooting such a light gun.

NB


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Been real happy with my hamerless ruger sp-101 the last 3yr's.Kinda heavy for a pocket-gun (but can be done)and the extra weight really tames even the "full-house" 357 rounds.Can also shoot 38's,so it saves money for target/plinking.Carry it IWB most of the time with no problems.I will be adding a service sized semi in the near future (in 45)for times when concealment is'nt as important to me.Lot's of choices out there,try as many as you can before buying.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Whats the main difference in revolvers vs pistols
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

hplayer13 said:


> Whats the main difference in revolvers vs pistols
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A revolver is a type of pistol. An semi-auto or auto loader is a pistol. A pistol is just another word for handgun.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

i carry a para ordinance p12-45 mini 1911 .45 acp


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I carry a PA 63 9x18, small, super light . I've shot hundreds of rounds without a problem.


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

For CC I always carry S&W J frame .38 with a bobed hammer 2" brl. Im 100% confident in consealing it, shooting it and its reliablity. Over the years I would conservatively say I fire 50 rds a month at the range and in the 13 yrs Ive had it Ive NEVER had a failure to fire.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I carry a Taurus PT140 Millenium Pro. . . in .40. . . . great gun, small and comfortable, yet has some power as well. . and VERY accurate. .


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

P-64 Makarov in 9 x 18


----------



## SuperTrooper (Nov 22, 2005)

Glock 27 40 cal IWB holster


----------



## sekmcn (Dec 18, 2007)

Sig p-238, a true .380 pocket pistol built on a classic frame style.


----------



## Wannab (Aug 17, 2010)

sekmcn said:


> Sig p-238, a true .380 pocket pistol built on a classic frame style.


ill second that but a bit pricey


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

My main carry is a *Smith 340PD* - an absolute joy to carry but an absolute monster to shoot. A very lightweight .357 Mag J-frame revolver that will conceal easily in a pair or shorts. When wearing heavier clothing I'll carry my 9 mm *Glock 19 *some too (this one's a JOY to shoot).

It's a give n take, lighter pistols are easy to carry but have more felt recoil, revolvers are more reliable but carry fewer rounds, etc etc.

Funny that with all of the posts almost everyone has a differnet "favorite gun" - that right there should tell you something! (you really need one of EVERYTHING - my goal)


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I carry a glock 23 with a inside the belt holster but have been thinking about something smaller when summer comes. I like the looks of the lcr.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sig 232..380 cal. and a Glock 23.. .40 cal








This is how well I like the .380.. 14 shots and 15 yds.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

but also looking for something not as bulky


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Before you buy a gun, especially one of those itty, bitty, little compact ones, I'd suggest going to a range and trying out some of the various models on the market. Some guns just don't shoot worth the damn. I carry a S&W M&P 9mm. I got that gun after testing out a bunch at the range. I feel very safe when carrying that baby.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

S&W M&P hammerless with lazer sight in the grip 357 cal. for summer in my pocket. Sig full size 45 in a shoulder holster for winter. Remember when opting for smaller caliber guns, by the time you recognize a threat, draw, aim, and fire, one quick shot may be all you get. I prefer to make it count, just my two cents.


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

As you can see there are plenty of good choices, when its all done it boils down to what you feel fits and shoots best. Right now I carry 380 auto.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I just got a Kimber Pro Carry in 45acp. Only 28 ounces. Not the smallest but I really liked how it shot. Going for my cpl class in a couple of weeks. I am already eyeing one of those small 380's for summer time carrying, but may opt for a small revolver in a higher caliber for that purpose.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

ibthetrout said:


> I just got a Kimber Pro Carry in 45acp. Only 28 ounces. Not the smallest but I really liked how it shot.


AAAHHHHHHH.............now here's a guy who really DOES value protecting his life!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

averageguy said:


> S&W M&P hammerless with lazer sight in the grip 357 cal. for summer in my pocket. Sig full size 45 in a shoulder holster for winter. Remember when opting for smaller caliber guns, by the time you recognize a threat, draw, aim, and fire, one quick shot may be all you get. I prefer to make it count, just my two cents.


If you miss with the first one,the size of the remaining means nothing. What ever you get, get good with it.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been carrying my Glock 36 (.45 ACP) for the last year and love it. It's built on a single stack subcompact "slim line" frame, holds 6+1, is easy for me to conceal (I'm 5'6", 145 lbs.), and above all she's RELIABLE. My brother in law and two of my dad's friends liked it so much they had to go out and get their own. I added Ameriglo Pro-op night sights and a LaserMax guide rod, now she's truly "Glock Perfection". 

My wife prefers revolvers, so for Christmas we picked up a S&W 442 ( .38 +P). It's an airweight J-frame with the internal hammer and, like everyone else stated above, it's a dream to carry, but can be a bit of a banger to shoot!

I pocket carry or IWB the 442 and carry the G36 IWB or OWB. My OWB holster for the Glock is a Galco Combat Master, it's great.

You can see the Glock in my avatar along with a Star Firestar in .40 S&W. The Star is just too heavy for me to comfortably carry concealed.

I shot a lot of pistols before settling on the G36, and I recommend that you do the same. Go to a range that rents the weapons you're interested in, or better yet, find a friend who owns them, and fire them all!

Stay safe and tight lines, 

1styearff


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Glock 23, not a pretty gun, but goes boom every time you pull the trigger, no matter what you feed it.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

dooman said:


> Glock 23, not a pretty gun, but goes boom every time you pull the trigger, no matter what you feed it.


Are you kidding? It's gorgeous! :lol:


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I carry a Glock 27 sub-compact(40. cal)with tritium night sights and Crimson Trace laser grips. Accurate and reliable.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

ibthetrout said:


> I just got a Kimber Pro Carry in 45acp. Only 28 ounces. Not the smallest but I really liked how it shot. Going for my cpl class in a couple of weeks. I am already eyeing one of those small 380's for summer time carrying, but may opt for a small revolver in a higher caliber for that purpose.


Kimber .45 will be my next. For now I'll stick with the .357 and the .45 LC.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

I will use 3 different concealed firearms/holsters/ammo, depending on a lot of variables. The firearms are:

1. SW 642 shrouded hammer .38 snub nose, as a pocket gun, or
2. HK p30 9mm with 15 round clips, or
3. Colt XSE Lightweight Government .45acp

I have a variety of others, but one of these three will work for almost any situation.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Ruger SP-101 .357 snubby w/ 158gr .38 +P
Carried in a simply rugged silverdollar pancake IWB holster

went through a 1/2 dozen holsters,(and you will too if you new to carrying) till i found simply rugged, VERY comfortable, top notch craftsmanship

i only say that cause a comfortable holster makes all the difference between you carrying and not carrying...specially when it gets HOT.

Plus its a revolver.....pull the trigger and it will go boom EVERY time, even when the muzzle is jammed in tight to someones abdomen, no slide action to get bound up....you never know what can happen, know what i'm sayin?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Mostly a glock 27 with Crimson Trace laser grips also had it ported i'll somtime carry a glock 22


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...GuT PILE's endorsement of the Simply Rugged holster. There are a lot of good holsters out there but I use I SR almost exclusively, now. The only better brand in my experience is Milt Sparks, but the wait there is 6 months from the date of the order. Simply Rugged, since moving to the lower 48 from Alaska, now has a turnaround time of 2 to 3 weeks, in my experience. You cannot beat, however, the Milt Sparks pocket holster that I use for my SW 642.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Depends.....
Either a Glock 22 in an IWB holster or a Rossi .357mag snubbie in a OWB.


----------



## BradleyA (Sep 28, 2009)

Sig p232 in 380 most of the time, Kimber ultra tactical II in 45 when the bulk and weight is appropriate. I wish it was more condusive to carry the 45 more often, it really is a nice peice.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

GuT_PiLe said:


> Ruger SP-101 .357 snubby w/ 158gr .38 +P
> Carried in a simply rugged silverdollar pancake IWB holster
> 
> went through a 1/2 dozen holsters,(and you will too if you new to carrying) till i found simply rugged, VERY comfortable, top notch craftsmanship
> ...


X2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

kel-tec .380
colt government pocket light .380
smith and wesson .357 revolver hammerless
glock 19 9mm
bersa thunder .380
Wather P .380

all depends on what time of year it is, what I'm wearing and where I'm going. I have a multitude of holsters for each one.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Taurus Titanium .38 snub loaded with 158gr SWCLHP's +P
3" Spyderco
2AA Mini-mag flashlight (same dimensions as a Kuboton)


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Depending on clothing/time of year - I go Small, Medium or Large.
Pants/Jacket/Suit pocket, inside belt or ankle.
Any one of which beats throwing rocks.

Derringer .22 Mag (Backup)
S&W 637 .38 +P Airweight 
SigPro .40










.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

BradleyA said:


> Sig p232 in 380 most of the time, Kimber ultra tactical II in 45 when the bulk and weight is appropriate. I wish it was more condusive to carry the 45 more often, it really is a nice peice.


 
Try a shoulder holster for the 45...works for my Glock..


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Glock 26 about 75% of the time and a S&W 640 the rest of the time. One thing about a spurless revolver is that it can be carried in a jacket pocket an fired while its in the pocket without fear of jamming as there is no exposed hammer to catch on the clothing. You can have your hand on it without the bad guy even knowing and fire all five rounds through the jacket. A semi auto pistol bolt usually will catch some cloth when the first round is ejected rendering the gun useless after that first shot. Just something to consider.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

I carry a Taurus .45 Millenium Pro Compact 10+1. Lite weight, short barrel, real easy to conceal being that its not a full frame .45. Great weapon never had a problem with it whatsoever. I shoot Corbon Pow'r Balls ACP +P through it.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ue_Finish&r=view&from=grid#details_box_holder


----------



## gonzos (Oct 26, 2007)

Each and everyday of my life I carry a glock 19...I own several Glock's and not 1 has ever failed me 1,000's of rounds not a single issue..


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

S&W Model 65 (357 revolver) with a 3" barrel. (actually however, its a Lady S&W, because thats all the gun shop had before my purchase permit ran out; its the same gun, just fancier, & I figured it would have higher re-sale, anyway, so I bought it). Nice carry gun.


----------



## 007BondJamesBond007 (Jan 10, 2011)

Carry any gun that you are comfortable with and is reliable. Your main task is to stay out of gun fights. Most attackers prey on the helpless. Most of the attackers turn chicken when confronted with a armed citizen. For a carry gun I would highly recommend S & W 642CT, small, light, and stupid proof. You pull the trigger it goes bang! If it don't go bang pull the trigger again. No TAP & RACK. The Crimson Trace is a plus on this beauty. This is what my wife carries. That said if you have your heart set on an auto look at the M & P 40 in a compact. If recoil shy go with the 9mm. Stay away from 380's. it is a marginal round. 380 is a good round if used as a back up gun or were you can't carry anything better. 380 round is also more expensive to practice with and may be hard to find. If new to shooting I would stay away form Glocks till you know what you are doing. Best thing go to the range that rents gun and try out a few to see what you like. One more thing 1911 is another gun as a newbe to hold off on carrying. It will take some getting used to carrying it Cocked, Locked, and Ready To Rock. Not bashing Glocks or 1911's I like them both. They are great as your second or third gun not your first. Next get a good belt and holster. I carry a Beretta 92FS in a MTAC IWB holster and a Galco belt. I hope I been of some help


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Mines the walther PPS 40 cal. love it!


----------



## chipdog (Nov 30, 2010)

i must say i am completley happy with my glock 27 its a 40 cal with a short handle. conceals very nicely. i use an inside the waist holster, a shoulder holster, and a shirt that has a concealed compartment. although the short handle is kinda small when you are just practicing i use a 15 round extended mag and it feels just like a full size.


----------



## chipdog (Nov 30, 2010)

i started out with a kel tech 9 mm when i was 21 and that stupid thing couldnt hit the broad side of a barn... i then upgraded to a ruger 357 revolver with a 6" barrel. that was a good gun if you liked shooting a cannon out of your hand. then i resided with the glock 27 and i think glock is my new favorite!!!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

S&W model 42 in .38 spec.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Glock 23....with LoneWolf.com cross bolt safty( right hand and left hand)......

MY GLOCK HAS ALWAYS WORKED...IT GOES BANG OVER AND OVER AGAIN.........WHAT MORE CAN YOU WISH FOR!!!!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm a fan of the .45ACP. I carry either a Wilson KZ 45 - 1911 or a S&W 325PD daily. It all boils down to finding a CONFORTABLE holster - a 100 series Galco IWB for the 1911 and an 82 series for the wheel gun + a good belt. I guess I'm lucky, being 5'10"/185lbs. and med. build and don't have a problem concealing a full size weapon. Most important thing is be able to HIT with whatever firearm You choose. C-man


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Kahr P45 either in a desantis holster or a sigtac tactical jacket
or 
Diamondback 380 in a nemisis pocket holster


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I like my Smith & Wesson Chief Special in .40 cal


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

I carry a Kel-Tec 3AT "My little freind" It is easy to carry. I worry more about stray dogs than bad guys.When I go to the city my Ruger GP 100 357 mag 4" barrel is always handy.Buffalo bore hard cast ammo for the .380. Web site www.buffalobore.com


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

I think that pocket carry can be an effective concealed carry method, particularly for a backup gun. I have no problem drawing my S&W 340PD from my jeans. It's a secure and a unobtrusive way to keep a pistol handy. Furthermore, there is really no chance of it falling out unless I do a hand stand and even then I doubt that it would fall out of the DeSantis Nemesis pocket holster.

The key is really situational awareness and learning to avoid trouble and troublesome people. If I suspect trouble or a mugging, I can casually put my hand in my pocket and have my hand already on my gun without anyone being aware of it. I can even partially withdraw it from the pocket holster while keeping it concealed. If necessary, I could then draw and fire it much faster than I could draw and fire a larger gun from a hip holster.

A larger gun in a hip holster is good to have. However, the problem is that you need to make some gross movements to draw the weapon. Anyone who is trying to attack you will be notified of your intentions and that's a bad thing.

What's better, having your hand already on your snubnosed revolver with noone knowing or having to reach back to unholster your service sized pistol? It's more important to be ready and draw first than it is to have a western style drawdown with the bad guy. Chance are that the bad guy will already have his hand on his gun when you notice him tracking you. It's just something to think about.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Things I've seen with people who rob or try to do wrost to people have been people on drugs A 380 is not going to do the job on these kinds of people.I saw a man get shot 5 times in the back with a 9mm and still run away and lived.At the same place next to the bar where I worked. I saw a guy shoot another man with a small cal. semi auto pistol and the other man had a box cutter knife and carved up the guy with the pistol. Than the guy with the knife ran away.No thanks I'll take my 1911 45 auto colt any day.


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

...... for a week and really, really felt NAKED!:rant:

Did you guys know that Blackwater is now in the security gig down in Mexico? Yeah, buddy in Nissan has had a couple of those guys as escorts, will look it up to see what it is.

But the bad guys down there really don't bother the factories, people in industrial parks and such! Although there was a little cartel shooting at cartel in one of our engineers neighborhood (his neighbors house acquired a few new holes) Thursday night that the media doesn't ever seem to report on.

Heard a few AK's going off at 4am in the morning early in the week close enough to the airport to get my attention so yeah, just a little nervy though.:tdo12:

Now I have time to begin playing with reloads of my .357 (Ruger LCR) to give me better than 9mm performance and take a little recoil out the full mag load for better controllability on the follow up shots.

Saw some great suggestions for holsters, will have fun over the next month choosing.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Enigma said:


> A 380 is not going to do the job on these kinds of people.I saw a man get shot 5 times in the back with a 9mm and still run away and lived.....No thanks I'll take my 1911 45 auto colt any day.


One of the best "discussions" on defensive handguns/caliber etc. I've read is in Stephen Camp's self-published "The Shooter's Guide to the Browning Hi-Power."

For starters although Camp confidently carried a 9mm Hi-Power for years as a duty gun (he was a Texas LEO and Range Officer for his dept.) he does not *necessarily* think the HP or the 9mm cartridge is the ideal carry gun/ cartridge so I'm not trying to push my own bias's or his down anyone's throat here.

In the book he gives some real life examples of shootings that happened to officers in his dept. and civilians under his depts. jurisdiction. I've done my best to sum them up while not changing the essence of Camp's points ( all highlights have been added by me for emphasis) :

1. A citizen while being chased by a "full grown" man with a knife turned and shot him in the heart with a .25 ACP (50 grain FMJ) . The felon immediately dropped and died.

2. A fellow officer engaged a felon at 50 yds. who was firing a .30 M1-carbine at the officer. The LEO hit the felon in the heart with a Super-Vel 110 gr. JHP (jacketed hollow point) .357 Magnum round. The felon *ran* 40 yards before collapsing and dying.

3. A fellow officer of Camp's was hit in the lower torso with a .40 S & W 180 gr. JHP bullet. He was not instantly incapacitated, sat down under the direction of his partner and survived the shooting.

4. A young adult female outran a fellow who shot her through one lung from the front at close range with a 230 gr. ball from a Llama .45 ACP with a 5" barrel. *SHE WAS ABLE TO RUN SEVERAL BLOCKS AFTER BEING SHOT AND SURVIVED THE SHOOTING.* 

5. The same guy shot an elderly woman with the same gun the next day. I don't recall the distance but her pelvis was broken. Although she walked with a cane, she managed to *out crawl the shooter* during the time he was getting out of his car and advancing towards her. The old woman survived the shooting.

6. A LEO was forced to shoot an indicted felon. The weapon... Beretta M92...Federal 124 gr. +P+ Hydra-Shok (9mm) . Felon dropped instantly from being hit in the heart.

Camp goes on to write: Is the .25 ACP a better "stopper" when compared to a .45 ACP, .357, 9mm... *I THINK NOT* 

Direct quote: What this tells me is that *all* pistol calibers commonly used for defense are weak for the task. "...placement's the main determinant in quick incapacitation..."

Camp goes on to write: I believe that being able to make a determined deadly aggressor stop , both 9mm and .40 are weak for the task. At the same time , I do believe there are loads for each caliber that might incapacitate quicker than others *given the same point of impact .* Once you pull the trigger, what happens might very well be a crapshoot. " These pistol rounds( .38 Spec., .357 Mag., .44 Spec., .45ACP, and .45 Colt) ...are just not as potent as we all wish they were."

Camp does put in a plug for my beloved 9mm Hi-Power: Though limited in power when compared to any center fire *rifle *round, I think the defensive Hi-Power shooter who is a *competent* shot has a cartridge/handgun combination that's one of the best available.
***************************************************************
My summing all this up: It's not so much what you hit an assailant with but rather where you hit him/her. And as important as where you hit the assailant is the type of bullet you hit the assailant with.

Personally: I can see my 7th. decade (70 years) looming on the horizon. I have arthritis in my strong hand and shooting more than 5 - 10 rounds in a .45ACP or .40 S &W seems like a lightning bolt going from my thumb to my elbow ( don't get smirky, you also will be there someday) ( Last year I shot a 10 mm Delta Elite, in spite of a full magazine 2 shots were more than enough and both were painful.) However, I can easily shoot 150 rounds plus in one session through my 9mm Hi-Powers before things start to ache. This is why I like the 9mm. I carry 124 gr. Remington Golden Sabre HPs' in my HP and shooting a yearly average of 200 rounds a week gives me all the confidence in my choice of weapon/caliber - would I trade this for a 10 round session with a .40 S&W/.45 ACP? Are you nuts? If you like and have confidence in and shoot another caliber well under varying and stressful conditions - more power to you and go for it. But better a 9mm through the temple than a .45 ACP through a lung or pelvis. 

But of course it all depends on how well you can shoot, how well you shoot under "stress" and how much confidence you have in your shooting abilities. I used to think I was "hot s--t" shooting at paper targets and tin cans. That is until I started shooting I.D.P.A. two years ago - and having found myself having to shoot strong hand/weak hand, shooting while advancing/retreating, shooting prone, shooting tactical/ priority sequence, shooting around no-shoot targets, shooting moving/disappearing targets, shooting from cover, drawing from concealment, reloading with retention etc. and doing all this in front of an audience, time keepers and safety officers (talk about stress???) - what a learning curve I found myself on - but I'm a much, much better shooter for it and have tons more confidence in my ability to defend myself with my 9mm Hi-Power. Again it's not what you shoot but how well you can shoot and how much confidence you have in your shooting and your choice of handgun/caliber.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

My M&P 40 compact is concealable in any type of clothing.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

dogjaw said:


> XD9 sub with Golden Saber 124+p ammo. I've intentionally tried to get it to stovepipe by limp wristing it with different ammo and couldn't get it done.



What is stovepiping???


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

hplayer13 said:


> What is stovepiping???


"Stovepiping" refers to a semi-auto cartridge the fails to eject (FTE) and sticks out of the ejection port at a ninety degree angle -more or less - to the slide and to some thus resembles a stovepipe :










Hoppe's no.10


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> "Stovepiping" refers to a semi-auto cartridge the fails to eject (FTE) and sticks out of the ejection port at a ninety degree angle -more or less - to the slide and to some thus resembles a stovepipe :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And how does this occur?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

hplayer13 said:


> And how does this occur?


Sometimes by "limp wristing" (i.e. letting your wrist break/roll with the recoil).


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm going to a handgun place this weekend to hold a few and see what I like. I would shoot a few, but I can't being only 20 y.o. in Illinois right now. Can someone fill me in a little more on the j-frame with internal hammers?? I don't know much about handguns (from general to specific) so please help me out with some info...thanks!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

hplayer13 said:


> I'm going to a handgun place this weekend to hold a few and see what I like. I would shoot a few, but I can't being only 20 y.o. in Illinois right now. Can someone fill me in a little more on the j-frame with internal hammers?? I don't know much about handguns (from general to specific) so please help me out with some info...thanks!


Start a new thread and we'll go on from there.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the utmost confidence in both my 380s, and 9mm,s, the one I carry is directly affected by which one I happen to grab as I am heading out the door. Not so much confidence in the gun as in my ability to use it. I average 150-200 rds per gun per week. My wife carries a 22, and has just as much confidence.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

hplayer13 said:


> And how does this occur?


Because it's a Glock and not a Hi-Power. 

Others will attribute it to "shooter error" * because of "limp wristing." Others will say it's caused by "boutique" handloads. A Google search will turn up a plethora of causes - many belabored in the extreme - harmonic balance between the length of the slide, measured recoil of the cartridge as a function of velocity/bullet mass and grip tension as applied by the "end user" of the handgun .


A variety of answers to your question on 1911, Glock and other forums:

Why? Short cycle due to oversprung slides is the primary cause. Underpowered ammo. Bad extractor setup. Broken/loose ejector.

If it's your first time shooting it I'd expect there to be a couple stovepipes.

Have you tried cutting any coils off the spring?

Limp wristing plus a light weight plastic gun, you get the perfect formula for stove piping.

The stovepipe was attributed to Walley World weak ammo. ( Gimme a break  I occasionally buy 9mm ammo from "Wally World" and have never had a problem as it's either Federal, or Remington/UMC. - Hoppe's #10) 

Amen to the following:

This is what happens with any pistol built with a steel barrel and slide pushing on a very light polymer frame. Simple physics. All polymer guns share this characteristic which is one more reason why * I prefer all steel * regardless of how much heavier it is. If all of the reciprocating mass is above your hand it will rotate your hand. Polymers are amazing and useful materials but a gun frame made of polymer seems like a solution in search of a question to me. (highlights mine - Hoppe's)

I could probably add 100s of responses like the above based on a quick Google search but they would be largely redundant.

***************************************************************

For what it's worth I've never had a "stovepipe" or a FTF in any of my Hi-Powers, mostly shot with my not-so-hot reloads and have even shot them in "skill drills" calling for weak hand and prone (as on my side) shooting under a barrier emulating shooting under a vehicle - if a shooting scenario ever presented an opportunity for "limp wristing" this is it. Say what you will about Hi-Powers but they will spit out most *ANYTHING* one puts in them under most any conditions.

My everyday carry/working Hi-Power replete with skateboard tape:








**

Hoppe's no.10

*kind of like after a six month investigation of an airliner crash that killed everyone on board: "The crash is due to pilot error." Of course the pilot is dead and not around to defend himself/herself.

**The map and the knife are there for dramatic effect - never been there and rarely carry that


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Because it's a Glock and not a Hi-Power. 



EASY ON THE GLOCKS HI-POWER


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

So I guess to answer your question, hplayer13, according to Hi Power, you should ignore all the posts and just go out and buy a Hi Power because thats what he uses and thats what he thinks everyone should use. 

Does this help?


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

CMR said:


> So I guess to answer your question, hplayer13, according to Hi Power, you should ignore all the posts and just go out and buy a Hi Power because thats what he uses and thats what he thinks everyone should use.
> 
> Does this help?


Hi Power, got it! I was going to try out a few rounds this weekend but ya know what, I'm just gonna order it online right now. :coolgleam


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

hplayer13 said:


> And how does this occur?


CMR has it right. When a pistol fires, the recoil or gas (depending on design) forces the slide back to eject the spent case and load a fresh round. If you don't hold the wrist of your shooting hand stiff enough, the recoil can push your hand back at the same time the slide is coming back and prevents full cycling of the slide. This can keep an empty from ejecting, commonly called "stovepiping" or "FTE" (failure to eject). Some pistols are more prone than others, but none are absolutely foolproof. I intentionally "limp wristed" my XD to see exactly where that point would come, but I couldn't make it happen with Speer Golddot or Rem Golden Saber 124+p ammo. One last thing, the XD is rated for +p+ ammo.


----------

